# Is my Cartier Ballon Bleu real?



## Zilean (Feb 26, 2015)

Good morning all! Newbie here in need of help! So I recently received a Cartier Ballon Bleu automatic with date from my old man at the dinner table couple of months ago. He gave it to me since he got himself a new Rolex Sub with date and did not need the Bleu anymore. I was wearing my Bleu with pride until the blue part at the crown fell off. I did not notice it was gone until today and I have no idea where it went. Is this common for other Cartier watches? Here are some pictures below:


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Has your "old man" ever given you anything fake before?


----------



## Zilean (Feb 26, 2015)

Hm. I am not sure. I doubt it since he_ is _my father.


----------



## luxlex (Apr 20, 2012)

The strap is off for me.. but that doesn't look like oem strap, is it aftermarket?


----------



## luxlex (Apr 20, 2012)

You can ask your father about it.. and take his answer for it, he's your father.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Take it do a Cartier service centre and ask about replacing the blue stone for the crown and they will be able to tell u if it's genuine or fake with 100% accuracy? Better than asking here really..

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilean (Feb 26, 2015)

Alright guys I guess I will be taking this to Cartier store. I am just embarrassed to ask my father if it was real or not. Also it would be quite embarrassing if I took it to Cartier store for a fix and they tell me it was fake


----------



## Jaqesq (Jun 7, 2012)

balzebub said:


> Take it do a carrier service centre and ask about replacing the blue stone for the crown and they will be able to tell u if it's genuine or fake with 100% accuracy? Better than asking here really..
> 
> Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


Sounds like great advice...if it is real you probably want it fixed and if it isn't it would be nice to know for sure.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Is the date showing 16 ? If so please compare to Cartier web site, the "1" does look different.
Strap looks horrible.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm suspicious. The "Cartier" at 7:00 should be the same size as the thin part of the "V" and it is obviously much thicker. The date window looks wrong too. I think it's a fake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilean (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the great advices guys!


----------



## hkbob (Mar 11, 2015)

Hey did you ever find out ? I am dying to know.

If my old man gave me a fake Cartier, whether knowingly or unknowingly, I'd laugh it off.
Well, if he knew, I'd laugh at his face. If he didn't know, I'd laugh behind his back.


----------



## aced75 (Oct 9, 2014)

hkbob said:


> Hey did you ever find out ? I am dying to know.
> 
> If my old man gave me a fake Cartier, whether knowingly or unknowingly, I'd laugh it off.
> Well, if he knew, I'd laugh at his face. If he didn't know, I'd laugh behind his back.


Im quite curious as well!


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I'd call fake.
-3 o'clock marker is way off
-Swiss Made is printed to high
-Cartier text on 7 o'clock marker isn't aligned properly. Letter C shouldn't be touching anything
-I also don't like how the second hand is blurred out in the first photo, but solid in the next photo. I smell a quartz.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I'm suspicious. The "Cartier" at 7:00 should be the same size as the thin part of the "V" and it is obviously much thicker. The date window looks wrong too. I think it's a fake.
> 
> I don't know enough about them to be accurate but the SWISS MADE at VI appears bigger and not aligned the same as a genuine one.
> Also the Roman hour markers in the original appear to be aligned differently in the chapter ring. Numbers in yours look smaller.
> ...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Its a FAKE
The 'cartier' secret (sic) signature VII stroke is meant to be just that, secret and discreet, not boldly stamped.
CARTIER and AUTOMATIC print is nothing like that on a real Cartier
SWISS MADE is incorrectly placed and printer
See here
https://www.google.com/search?q=car...ra_tZOLxwIVw2fbCh26BQ1m#imgrc=5TIO73I7VbzNWM:

Here is your (FAKE)
The site has been closed down, but its exactly like yours a replica - SORRY
https://www.google.com/search?q=car...artier+ballon+bleu+fake&imgrc=luErIXCS1P0YrM:
FAKE

FAKE


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

delete


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry
Just noted OP was banned.
I still think it is important to WUS readers to know definitively this is fake and why, so I left my post.
Mods can remove if they prefer
A


----------



## hkbob (Mar 11, 2015)

I just want to add, that, for many years now I have lived in HK, the snake pit of fakes & reps.
There are some fakes that, in a perversely impressive sense, look indistinguishable from the real genuine articles - to untrained amateur eyes.
My point is, therefore, that if you ever have any shred of doubt about a watch's authenticity, it's a fake.
Just walk away. Do not re-think. Do not dwell. Do not say what if. Just walk away.


----------

